# Anybody want to race?



## rustyspoke66 (Dec 3, 2010)

I'd like to see this work. Looks like you can race.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...77426&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_4861wt_1139


----------



## twowheelfan (Dec 3, 2010)

the winner would be the seller, not the participants!


----------



## bairdco (Dec 3, 2010)

i saw that too. but this part kinda scares me (not that i have enough cash to buy an exercise bike anyways...)

"THE PICTURE IS GENERIC AND SHOWS A COMPLETE SET

(BUT ONLY ONE OF THE BIKES IS INCLUDED IN THIS AUCTION)"

i was wondering what exactly you get? a big pile of rust and splintered wood that _used to_ look like the picture?


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Dec 4, 2010)

That is a bit scary.


----------



## OldRider (Dec 5, 2010)

So how do you race with only one bike? That seller is having some serious pipe dreams.


----------



## JLarkin (Dec 5, 2010)

Those are the type ads that should be banned: when the photo, disclosed or not, does not match the actually item.  If it were a new item a stock photo would be fine; it would be identical.  Used items vary.  Guy is a scumbag.


----------



## OldRider (Dec 5, 2010)

You can't even ask the seller questions, I just tried. Not that I'm interested at all in buying it, just hate to see something like this!


----------



## Flat Tire (Dec 5, 2010)

"You can't include pictures that don't accurately represent the item for sale."--- so its either one of the bikes shown or one just like the ones shown......which means hes selling one of the ones shown, or he has an extra....stranger things have happened I guess...lol


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Dec 5, 2010)

Just look at his neg. feedback.That tells me he is a scam artist.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Dec 12, 2010)

Cool picture, Bad Ebayer!


----------

